# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  مشكل در چاپ با چاپگر ليزري (كوچك چاپ شدن)

## unforgiven

سلام 
چند سال پيش برنامه اي رو به شركتي فروختم و تا به امروز مشكلي با اون نداشتند . براي چاپ قبوض و يكسري مدارك ديگه از چاپگر جوهر افشان استفاده مي كردن اما جديدا با پرينتر ليزري اين كار رو انجام ميدن .
من در پروژه ام از اكتيو ريپورت استفاده كرده بودم و مشكلي هم از اين بابت وجود نداشت اما حالا كه با پرينتر ليزري عمليات چاپ رو انجام ميدن همه رو در قطع كوچك ميزنه و اصلا اون چيزي نيست كه تو پري ويو قابل مشاهده است .
اين مشكل كوچك چاپ كردن از چي ميتونه باشه ؟
من فكر مي كردم شايد از رزولوشن چاپگر باشه كه شايد 600 دي پي اي باشه ولي با تغيير اون هم مشكل حل نشد .
دوستان اگه به اين مشكل قبلا برخوريد لطفا راه حل ارايه بديد .
پيشاپيش ممنونم

----------


## smym271

سلام
من قبلا توی اینترنت جایی پرینت می گرفتم خروجی چاپگر لیزری خیلی کوچک چاپ می شد ، بعد در تنظیمات چاپگر لیزری می توان کاری کرد که متن درشت چاپ کند / با تنظیمات نر م افزاری چاپگر لیزری مورد نظر قابل حل می باشد ...

smym271@gmail.com

----------


## unforgiven

سلام دوست عزيز
هرچند دير جواب داديد ولي ممنون كه راهنمايي كردين .
يادتون هست دقيقا كجا تغييرات رو اعمال كرديد و مشكل برطرف شد ؟
آيا تو پرينتر ستاپ تغييراتي داديد يا تو برنامه هاي مربوط به خود چاپگر ليزري تغييرات رو اعمال كرديد؟ منظورم درايور خاصي يا برنامه جانبيي چيزي؟

ممنون ميشم توضيح بدين چون من خودم چاپگر ليزري ندارم كه بتونم تست كنم .

متشكرم

----------

